# So who killed IMF?



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't think it was ckcrown... But it could have been.

Discuss


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 5, 2014)

inb4 reddog's rant


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2014)

Just in time Dr Sil!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Dec 5, 2014)

There just werent enough poz pot lucks to keep this party rollin


----------



## charley (Dec 5, 2014)

...   we've been talking about the death of IM for the last 6 months, it does coincide with the loss of rep 'stars & like's'..   no cube, LW , and the better posters are gone ...    much sadness in AG  ..


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 5, 2014)

The jews killed IMF, just like jesus....


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2014)

HeavyIron is a hairy fatarse... Maybe that contributed?


----------



## Watson (Dec 6, 2014)

charley said:


> ...   we've been talking about the death of IM for the last 6 months, it does coincide with the loss of rep 'stars & like's'..   no cube, LW , and the better posters are gone ...    much sadness in AG  ..



Charley is dead right, except LW was a nagging old bat who looked like she hadnt walked past a gym in 7 years.....

also the mass wars on here made the place funny, a select few pissed and whinged about it like crack whores coming off gear with a severe herpes outbreak....stop the war and whats left? the same boring mindless shit that 400 other boards offer.....

this *was* *anything goes* now its a faggy fucken support group for limp dicked retards......


----------



## Watson (Dec 6, 2014)

there was days when full blown wars were happening that i would piss myself laughing several times an hour, now i just rub one out to some tranny porn and go back to work.....





if this place lost charley it would be the end.....so sponsors please keep him happy with weed and asian pussy


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 6, 2014)

Ate we then the last rats on a sinking ship?  The ones who went to loot the galley when shit went haywire, while the rest jumped on life boats to escape.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 6, 2014)

I only joined here to infilitrate the DRSE.


----------



## charley (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## SheriV (Dec 6, 2014)

oh sure..thecaptn posts and all his gimmicks show up

how convenient


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 6, 2014)

sigh


ho hum


there are like 5 posters now...i can go days without checking the new post and catch up in ten mins


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 6, 2014)

ASF is the new hot place to be. The stats on that place are mind blowing.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 6, 2014)

wonder if some of our banned people are there


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 6, 2014)

6600 people on IMF, 3100 on ASF seems like IMF is still pulling in traffic


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 6, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> ASF is the new hot place to be. The stats on that place are mind blowing.



I heard HIL was the Tits!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 9, 2014)

posters 1 and 2 had a lot to do with the death of this place, but they wanted a shithole and thats what they got......


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 9, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Just in time Dr Sil!



slurp.....


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 10, 2014)

i went to asf and got aids


----------



## HeavyB (Dec 10, 2014)

ASF is busy with newbies. I know I seen auctions go above retail over there. Bunch of idiots.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Watson (Dec 11, 2014)

charley said:


>



you are a good friend Charley, plugging my book like that


----------



## charley (Dec 11, 2014)

Griffith said:


> you are a good friend Charley, plugging my book like that



... she is a pretty good looking 'whatever she's supposed to be'.. & yes Griff, your book is all a man needs in this world.....


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 11, 2014)

charley said:


>


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## OTG85 (Dec 12, 2014)

We need more cock pics around here js


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 12, 2014)

azza is out protesting in ferguson and has no time for this place, similarly reddogs internet privileges have been taken away for looking up child porn at the public library


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 12, 2014)

i didn?t kill this place, shit i added numbers, i had like 20 people trying to bully me at once, i got all to meltdown and they left, maybe the fact most sponsors sell herpe juice for gear has a bearing........


----------



## charley (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 13, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> i didn?t kill this place, shit i added numbers, i had like 20 people trying to bully me at once, i got all to meltdown and they left, maybe the fact most sponsors sell herpe juice for gear has a bearing........



I have a book on anabolics for sale if you need one bro


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 15, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> azza is out protesting in ferguson and has no time for this place, similarly reddogs internet privileges have been taken away for looking up child porn at the public library



Still wearing that moo moo I see..........


----------



## BadGas (Dec 15, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> i didn?t kill this place, shit i added numbers, i had like 20 people trying to bully me at once, i got all to meltdown and they left, maybe the fact most sponsors sell herpe juice for gear has a bearing........



Is this why my ulcers tested positive for herpes!!!


----------

